# Civil Service 3 Towns of Residency



## Clydon94 (Nov 11, 2014)

Quick question on residency preference. On the 2017 CS test, can we pick 3 towns lists to be on?


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

Pretty sure the only town you can claim residency is the town you currently live in, and you have to have lived there for a year prior.... I could be wrong though. I'm new here


----------



## AFMike27 (Aug 25, 2016)

Believe you only get residency for the town in which you currently reside. A few loopholes for those on active duty. So you will be on your town's list, as well as state and MBTA should you pay the extra. But I'm far from a CS expert.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

Clydon94 said:


> Quick question on residency preference. On the 2017 CS test, can we pick 3 towns lists to be on?


You're talking about the old non-resident way of doing things. Unfortunately you can't pick the towns you wanna be non-res on anymore. So, if by some miracle a department exhausts the residents, you are competing with literally everyone else in the state on the non-resident list.

You can only claim preference for the town you lived in for one year prior to the exam date.


----------



## 8BRAVO (Aug 11, 2017)

Clydon94 said:


> Quick question on residency preference. On the 2017 CS test, can we pick 3 towns lists to be on?


You get 1 resident, but then you can add all 151 other towns now under the "update application" link on the govt jobs site....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

